# Paring and removal



## danielle0419 (Jul 26, 2011)

Need help. If a patient comes in to have a lesion removed. 17110 and dr states first they pared the top and then he destruction "Cryo". You wouldn't bill the paring 11055 and the 17110 you would just do the 17110 right?


----------



## Jen Verlinda (Jul 27, 2011)

That is correct!

Jen Verlinda, CPC


----------



## danielle0419 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank You. I always second guess my self.


----------

